# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Paving around a pool

## Jano

Hi, new to this forum and would like some advice on paving around a pool. I will try to explain my situation. I asked a concreter to concrete the surround so I can pave on top, however, he didn't concrete to the top of the pool (fibreglass pool) so I have a lip from the concrete to the top of the pool that I need to fill so I can pave around the pool. it is about a 5 cm drop from the top of pool edge to the concrete. what is the best way to fill that area? I have limestone pavers to lay two rows of pavers then I will put mod timber deck for the rest of the area. I was not sure how a sand cement mix would stand up stand up with the pool water and not being very deep.

----------

